# kefir



## jcwbeam (Oct 15, 2007)

has this helped anybody, it has a very bad taste and takes some getting used to but it is loaded w/ several beneficial strains


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I tried kefir for about 6 months. My wife would faithfully make it for me every week or so, and I faithfully gulped down 8 oz. per day. As far as I can tell, it did nothing for me. In fact, while taking it my symptoms got as bad as they've ever been. Shortly after stopping kefir, I started Xifaxan, and I'm doing much better. If I had to make a guess, I'd say kefir wasn't what made my symptoms so bad. I'd just say it didn't work for me.


----------

